# Alternative Bonfire Night



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

The Boozer I work in had a fire-breather this year rather than fireworks, Not a watch to be seen i'm afraid but i was quite chuffed with my 'Drunken Photograhy' style of shooting!


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

the third one is a great shot!


----------

